# What's the difference between "choleric" and "sanguine"?



## Amuztak

It's easy to tell the difference between melancholic, since it's very analytical, deep and thinking, and phlegmatic, the easygoing, relaxed and free spirit one. But sanguine and choleric are very similar. Some people might see sanguine as a very good temperament since it's friendly, but choleric is the worst for them. They think choleric means being mean and angry all the time.  Also, they are the extraverted temperaments, making it difficult to tell them apart, because many times extraversion means friendliness and meeting new people.

How would you describe the difference between those two temperaments?


----------



## DOGSOUP

One is red and the other is yellow.


----------



## Joe Black

I think of them as:
Choleric ~ Slytherin 
Sanguine ~ Gryffindor
Melancholy ~ Ravenclaw
Phlegmatic ~ Hufflepuff

I heard the JKR based the 4 houses LOOSELY on 4 such temperaments.


----------



## nadifur

Joe Black said:


> I think of them as:
> Choleric ~ Slytherin
> Sanguine ~ Gryffindor
> Melancholy ~ Ravenclaw
> Phlegmatic ~ Hufflepuff
> 
> I heard the JKR based the 4 houses LOOSELY on 4 such temperaments.


This classification is much clearer.))


----------



## Amuztak

Joe Black said:


> I think of them as:
> Choleric ~ Slytherin
> Sanguine ~ Gryffindor
> Melancholy ~ Ravenclaw
> Phlegmatic ~ Hufflepuff
> 
> I heard the JKR based the 4 houses LOOSELY on 4 such temperaments.


I'm not into Harry Potter at all.


----------



## Joe Black

Amuztak said:


> I'm not into Harry Potter at all.


No problem, I gotchu

(These are loose parallels)
Choleric = Easily angered; bad-tempered
~ DISC (D)ominant - Results ~ ExTx ~ Fire Benders ~ Ambition/Leadership (Slytherin)

Sanguine = Cheerful, confident, optimistic
~ DISC (I)nfluence - Enthusiasm ~ ExFx ~ Air Benders ~ Bravery (Gryffindor)

Melancholy = Pensive reflection or contemplation. Sadness or depression
~ DISC (C)onscientious - Quality ~ IxTx ~ Earth Benders ~ Wit (Ravenclaw)

Phlegmatic = Calm, sluggish temperament; unemotional or apathetic
~ DISC (S)teady - Sincerity ~ IxFx ~ Water Benders ~ Loyalty (Hufflepuff)

These loose parallels are just shoved in their so-called equivalent quadrants because they're all based on different foundations and theories. And in creative story writing, it's often the case that the 4 temperaments inspire authors - taking the original concept but twisting it enough to make it "original" and "different" so that it's not a blatant copy/paste. They still somehow carry the "DNA" or the spirit of the original.

The MBTI bits have been arranged in other ways in 4 quadrants, but from this DISC model I saw in this business workshop I did, they were describing the D & I as Extroverted, and C & S as Introverts. I & S as Feeling types and D & C as Thinking types.

I just find it interesting how much the idea of categorising people into 4 quadrants is. Perhaps coz it's easier to grasp than 16 for the average person.


----------



## Allostasis

Choleric is similar to Sanguine in the high level of energy, but, supposedly, he has a harder time controlling himself / less patience.
I am supposedly choleric, I don't think I have less patience, but I do feel that others tend to be more slow-paced and/or unfocused.


----------



## Amuztak

Joe Black said:


> No problem, I gotchu
> 
> (These are loose parallels)
> Choleric = Easily angered; bad-tempered
> ~ DISC (D)ominant - Results ~ ExTx ~ Fire Benders ~ Ambition/Leadership (Slytherin)
> 
> Sanguine = Cheerful, confident, optimistic
> ~ DISC (I)nfluence - Enthusiasm ~ ExFx ~ Air Benders ~ Bravery (Gryffindor)
> 
> Melancholy = Pensive reflection or contemplation. Sadness or depression
> ~ DISC (C)onscientious - Quality ~ IxTx ~ Earth Benders ~ Wit (Ravenclaw)
> 
> Phlegmatic = Calm, sluggish temperament; unemotional or apathetic
> ~ DISC (S)teady - Sincerity ~ IxFx ~ Water Benders ~ Loyalty (Hufflepuff)
> 
> These loose parallels are just shoved in their so-called equivalent quadrants because they're all based on different foundations and theories. And in creative story writing, it's often the case that the 4 temperaments inspire authors - taking the original concept but twisting it enough to make it "original" and "different" so that it's not a blatant copy/paste. They still somehow carry the "DNA" or the spirit of the original.
> 
> The MBTI bits have been arranged in other ways in 4 quadrants, but from this DISC model I saw in this business workshop I did, they were describing the D & I as Extroverted, and C & S as Introverts. I & S as Feeling types and D & C as Thinking types.
> 
> I just find it interesting how much the idea of categorising people into 4 quadrants is. Perhaps coz it's easier to grasp than 16 for the average person.
> 
> View attachment 905527
> View attachment 905529


Yeah, my classmates and I have made an exercise where we had to choose our DISC personality and everyone said that I belong to the Dominant one. Now I get why everybody thinks I'm choleric, I'm very competitive, demanding, kinda inflexible and really impatient. Thanks.


----------



## Amuztak

Allostasis said:


> Choleric is similar to Sanguine in the high level of energy, but, supposedly, he has a harder time controlling himself / less patience.
> I am supposedly choleric, I don't think I have less patience, but I do feel that others tend to be more slow-paced and/or unfocused.


Well, I guess I'm a perfect example of the choleric temperament then. 😌


----------



## Annie S.

Cholerics aren't always angry. When they have an ambition, they put it into action, and get frustrated when others don't do what they want them to do to put their plans into action. (sorry for that weird wording).

Sanguines usually only get angry when they're upset or someone hurts their feelings. They're less ambitious than cholerics, and are usually very active at parties, because they like how they feel.


----------



## Amuztak

Annie S. said:


> Cholerics aren't always angry. When they have an ambition, they put it into action, and get frustrated when others don't do what they want them to do to put their plans into action. (sorry for that weird wording).
> 
> Sanguines usually only get angry when they're upset or someone hurts their feelings. They're less ambitious than cholerics, and are usually very active at parties, because they like how they feel.


I am aware of how a choleric is, since I'm one. But what I didn't understand is the difference between those two temperaments. I get angry really easily and people have commented me that, but I know we're not angry ALL the time. That's the stereotype we get. And I like parties (good ESFP), but I don't usually attend parties and I care much more about my goals than making friends. That's why I am not a sanguine. I guess I got it now.


----------



## LizaChumbalaya

I think choleric people tend to be more short-tempered and abrasive, as well as natural leaders given their confident, assertive personalities. Sanguine people on the other hand tend to be characterized more by their friendliness and optimism, being relatively sociable and outgoing around others. Both temperaments have similar levels of energy and extroversion, but I would assume sanguine people tend to be more easygoing and adaptable, whereas choleric people have a short fuse and aren’t natural people pleasers.


----------



## Amuztak

LizaChumbalaya said:


> I think choleric people tend to be more short-tempered and abrasive, as well as natural leaders given their confident, assertive personalities. Sanguine people on the other hand tend to be characterized more by their friendliness and optimism, being relatively sociable and outgoing around others. Both temperaments have similar levels of energy and extroversion, but I would assume sanguine people tend to be more easygoing and adaptable, whereas choleric people have a short fuse and aren’t natural people pleasers.


Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Joe Black

Amuztak said:


> And I like parties (good ESFP), but I don't usually attend parties and I care much more about my goals than making friends. That's why I am not a sanguine. I guess I got it now.


This ESFP MBTI Youtuber was saying how her dom is Se and that she's more into stimulating her senses than meeting people - and that the misconception about ESFPs being high energy is that they're not necessarily "into people" (But people can create that Se experience). Which makes sense since ESFPs have Fi rather than Fe.


----------



## Amuztak

Joe Black said:


> This ESFP MBTI Youtuber was saying how her dom is Se and that she's more into stimulating her senses than meeting people - and that the misconception about ESFPs being high energy is that they're not necessarily "into people" (But people can create that Se experience). Which makes sense since ESFPs have Fi rather than Fe.


Yeah, same happens to me. I get bored very easily and I'm always changing my plans about what I'm doing. Suddenly I'm playing the guitar, then I immediately change into singing, then I get bored and I look for another thing to do... But talking with people might be the last on my plans.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Learning about how Steiner pedagogy uses temperaments in a karmic sense made me realize how harmful it is. Watch the documentary The Selected Children / De utvalda barnen.


----------



## Sparky

Choleric people are relatively short-tempered. It has nothing to do with independence, decisive, or goal-oriented, because people of the other three temperaments can also be described as such. 

There are very few people who are "choleric", though Choleric people are identified with small or shorter, less deep, fingernails.


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> Choleric people are relatively short-tempered. It has nothing to do with independence, decisive, or goal-oriented, because people of the other three temperaments can also be described as such.
> 
> There are very few people who are "choleric", though Choleric people are identified with small or shorter, less deep, fingernails.


Yup, that's absolutely me. But we are more goal oriented than the other temperaments. That's why we are more short-tempered and cold and dry, because we don't care about creating links between people and blah blah blah. We care much more for our interests and goals.

PS: I also have been told I can't be choleric because I'm not organized. WTF. THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BEING A CHOLERIC OR NOT. Maybe the other cholerics tend to be organized, but I'm not.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> Yup, that's absolutely me. But we are more goal oriented than the other temperaments. That's why we are more short-tempered and cold and dry, because we don't care about creating links between people and blah blah blah. We care much more for our interests and goals.
> 
> PS: I also have been told I can't be choleric because I'm not organized. WTF. THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BEING A CHOLERIC OR NOT. Maybe the other cholerics tend to be organized, but I'm not.


Being short tempered does not mean becoming angry for no particular reason. It means that you become more angry than normal, even for the slightest things.


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> Being short tempered does not mean becoming angry for no particular reason. It means that you become more angry than normal, even for the slightest things.


I know what it means, I'm not dumb...


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> I know what it means, I'm not dumb...


You might have Type O blood, which means you have more acidic stomach, or more suitable for eating meat. This also means Type O people are more "goal oriented".

By similar process, you can say that Type A is melancholic (perfectionist), Type B is sanguine (energetic), and Type AB is phlegmatic (gentle).

Blood Type Temperament:








Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments


The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> You might have Type O blood, which means you have more acidic stomach, or more suitable for eating meat. This also means Type O people are more "goal oriented".
> 
> By similar process, you can say that Type A is melancholic (perfectionist), Type B is sanguine (energetic), and Type AB is phlegmatic (gentle).
> 
> Blood Type Temperament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments
> 
> 
> The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com


I don't know why blood type is important now for temperaments... It is true that I tend to have stomach aches and my digestion is superfast and I guess it's because I have a more acidic stomach, but how is that relevant to know what temperament someone has??


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> I don't know why blood type is important now for temperaments... It is true that I tend to have stomach aches and my digestion is superfast and I guess it's because I have a more acidic stomach, but how is that relevant to know what temperament someone has??


You can equate the Four Temperaments, each with a Blood Type Temperament. Like I mentioned in previous post:

Type O is choleric (goal oriented)
Type A is melancholic (perfectionist)
Type B is sanguine (energetic)
Type AB is phlegmatic (gentle)

Do you have Type O blood?


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> You can equate the Four Temperaments, each with a Blood Type Temperament. Like I mentioned in previous post:
> 
> Type O is choleric (goal oriented)
> Type A is melancholic (perfectionist)
> Type B is sanguine (energetic)
> Type AB is phlegmatic (gentle)
> 
> Do you have Type O blood?


But it doesn't make any sense. Us, cholerics are the rarest temperament and the rarest blood type is AB. Also, there are more than 4 types of blood besides positive and negative types. That's as accurate as zodiac. Not accurate at all.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> But it doesn't make any sense. Us, cholerics are the rarest temperament and the rarest blood type is AB. Also, there are more than 4 types of blood besides positive and negative types. That's as accurate as zodiac. Not accurate at all.


If you take choleric to mean people with short and small fingernails, then they are rare. If you take it to mean "goal-oriented" and "ambitious", like the Type O Blood Type Temperament, then that's another thing. 

For humans, the four major blood types determine the relative acidity of the person's stomach, hence that person's dietary preferences and temperament, negative type or not.


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> If you take choleric to mean people with short and small fingernails, then they are rare. If you take it to mean "goal-oriented" and "ambitious", like the Type O Blood Type Temperament, then that's another thing.
> 
> For humans, the four major blood types determine the relative acidity of the person's stomach, hence that person's dietary preferences and temperament, negative type or not.


But how a blood type determines your personality??? I said it before. It's like zodiac. Being a Taurus or an Aries won't make your day better or worse. Who started saying that blood types tells the personality of someone? I mean, I'm full Choleric because not only I'm very goal oriented (I know my goals and I am going after them at full) but I've also been told I'm kinda mean, bossy, short-tempered and insensitive. But I am sure I'm not O type, I think I'm A+. But again, the type of your blood has no relation to how you behave or think.

Besides, I don't eat meat, so idk what's about that dietary preferences about.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> But how a blood type determines your personality??? I said it before. It's like zodiac. Being a Taurus or an Aries won't make your day better or worse. Who started saying that blood types tells the personality of someone? I mean, I'm full Choleric because not only I'm very goal oriented (I know my goals and I am going after them at full) but I've also been told I'm kinda mean, bossy, short-tempered and insensitive. But I am sure I'm not O type, I think I'm A+. But again, the type of your blood has no relation to how you behave or think.
> 
> Besides, I don't eat meat, so idk what's about that dietary preferences about.


Have you read this article I recommended?









Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments


The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...




www.personalitycafe.com





I have already mentioned that blood type helps determine a person's stomach acid level, which affects temperament like whether that person is suitable for eating larger amounts of meat. What other questions do you have?

"Mean, bossy, short-tempered and insensitive" might also apply to the Homosexual Sexual Temperament, though that's for another discussion.


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> Have you read this article I recommended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments
> 
> 
> The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already mentioned that blood type helps determine a person's stomach acid level, which affects temperament like whether that person is suitable for eating larger amounts of meat. What other questions do you have?
> 
> "Mean, bossy, short-tempered and insensitive" might also apply to the Homosexual Sexual Temperament, though that's for another discussion.


I have read that, yes. And you made it yourself, so all that explanation about temperaments and blah blah blah is just from your point of view. Maybe you took several sources of information, but you made that according to what you think it makes sense to you. But it still makes no sense. There's no relation between blood types and your personality.

Besides, those descriptions for the blood types look very similar to each other. Just like zodiac, which people make vague assumptions on your sign so you can relate to ANY of them most of the time. According to that, I have the 4 blood types because I am a little bit like all of them. Nonsense. 😑


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> I have read that, yes. And you made it yourself, so all that explanation about temperaments and blah blah blah is just from your point of view. Maybe you took several sources of information, but you made that according to what you think it makes sense to you. But it still makes no sense. There's no relation between blood types and your personality.
> 
> Besides, those descriptions for the blood types look very similar to each other. Just like zodiac, which people make vague assumptions on your sign so you can relate to ANY of them most of the time. According to that, I have the 4 blood types because I am a little bit like all of them. Nonsense. 😑


People's diet choices are influenced by their stomach acidity level, which is influenced by Blood Type. This affects their temperament. What part of that do you not understand? What questions do you have about that?


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> People's diet choices are influenced by their stomach acidity level, which is influenced by Blood Type. This affects their temperament. What part of that do you not understand? What questions do you have about that?


I know that. But there's a lot of nonsense in that. I don't have any questions because I don't care about that "theory" because it's irrelevant.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> I know that. But there's a lot of nonsense in that. I don't have any questions because I don't care about that "theory" because it's irrelevant.


That's like a colorblind person saying "I don't care about the difference between red and blue, because that's irrelevant".

I can't answer your questions if you just deny and don't question.


----------



## Sparky

Here is another way to think about the Four Temperaments (besides the Choleric temperament):

Angel Number Manifestation (ANM) 8-9-1 - like to consider the larger picture. They might move and do things fairly fast (*sanguine*), though get bogged down by tediousness. In the mind, they compensate faster movements with more careful mental processing, as they deal with multiple information and interests.

ANM 2-3-4 - like to keep a single goal in mind. They might move and do things slower (*phlegmatic*), though they don't mind the tediousness, as long as it brings them closer to their goal. They compensate slower movements with more focused mental attention to a specific task.

ANM 5-6-7 - like to absorb information and learn new things. They move and do things at an average pace (*melancholic*), not rushed like the ANM 8-9-1 or relaxed like the ANM 2-3-4. They are very focused with taking in information, and considering how such information relates to themselves and societal development.


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> Here is another way to think about the Four Temperaments (besides the Choleric temperament):
> 
> Angel Number Manifestation (ANM) 8-9-1 - like to consider the larger picture. They might move and do things fairly fast (*sanguine*), though get bogged down by tediousness. In the mind, they compensate faster movements with more careful mental processing, as they deal with multiple information and interests.
> 
> ANM 2-3-4 - like to keep a single goal in mind. They might move and do things slower (*phlegmatic*), though they don't mind the tediousness, as long as it brings them closer to their goal. They compensate slower movements with more focused mental attention to a specific task.
> 
> ANM 5-6-7 - like to absorb information and learn new things. They move and do things at an average pace (*melancholic*), not rushed like the ANM 8-9-1 or relaxed like the ANM 2-3-4. They are very focused with taking in information, and considering how such information relates to themselves and societal development.


That's not how it works. I'm an 3w4 and I'm not phlegmatic at all. Depending on your temperament, your way of acting is different for your enneagram.

A choleric 3w4 like me will be super competitive and will be more aggressive and movement-oriented in order to get their goals.
A phlegmatic 3w4 will be more steady and calm, not caring much about competitiveness, just enjoying the road to success and the environment they're in.
A sanguine 3w4 will make everyone happy and paying attention to what they want so they achieve what they want always seeking fun.
A melancholic 3w4 will be super analytical, quiet and introverted, and will take everything into account to make it as perfect as possible, always thinking on how to get what they want.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> That's not how it works. I'm an 3w4 and I'm not phlegmatic at all. Depending on your temperament, your way of acting is different for your enneagram.
> 
> A choleric 3w4 like me will be super competitive and will be more aggressive and movement-oriented in order to get their goals.
> A phlegmatic 3w4 will be more steady and calm, not caring much about competitiveness, just enjoying the road to success and the environment they're in.
> A sanguine 3w4 will make everyone happy and paying attention to what they want so they achieve what they want always seeking fun.
> A melancholic 3w4 will be super analytical, quiet and introverted, and will take everything into account to make it as perfect as possible, always thinking on how to get what they want.


When I say ANM 2-3-4 is Phlegmatic, I mean Phlegmatic when compared to ANM 8-9-1 or ANM 5-6-7.

From your writings, you appear more like ANM 5.

Profile description of ANM 5:





Explore the 9 Enneagram type descriptions


Introduction to the nine Enneagram types of Personality, motivations, fixations, core fears, virtues and vices




integrative9.com


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> When I say ANM 2-3-4 is Phlegmatic, I mean Phlegmatic when compared to ANM 8-9-1 or ANM 5-6-7.
> 
> From your writings, you appear more like ANM 5.


You're wrong. And again you're talking without knowing anything. I'm clearly a 3w4. I'm no 5 or anything else. If you don't know somebody you shouldn't say I appear more like something. You clearly talk about random things that have nothing to do with temperaments which is the main topic I was asking about. So you should end the conversation now because you are making wrong assumptions. I know this much better than you do and this thread shows it.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> You're wrong. And again you're talking without knowing anything. I'm clearly a 3w4. I'm no 5 or anything else. If you don't know somebody you shouldn't say I appear more like something. You clearly talk about random things that have nothing to do with temperaments which is the main topic I was asking about. So you should end the conversation now because you are making wrong assumptions. I know this much better than you do and this thread shows it.


You are just consciously making yourself exhibiting characteristics of ANM 3, now. Your earlier quotes and writings show ANM 5.


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> You are just consciously making yourself exhibiting characteristics of ANM 3, now. Your earlier quotes and writings show ANM 5.


Of course I'm showing my 3 now. Now you're assuming things of me that are wrong. I didn't have the need to show I'm an 3 if I don't have to. You should know that people don't only live for their enneagram and their temperament. Even us 3w4 have hobbies that don't require competition and we might also have doubts and ask, you know? And if you think just because I'm a 3 I have to brag all the time and be arrogant all the time, you're freaking wrong. Even a 6 can be more arrogant than us. That's also because I'm sp/so, so I don't usually show off. I'm fed up with your nonsense. You have just shown that you're just full of misinformation and I'm far better than you.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> Of course I'm showing my 3 now. Now you're assuming things of me that are wrong. I didn't have the need to show I'm an 3 if I don't have to. You should know that people don't only live for their enneagram and their temperament. Even us 3w4 have hobbies that don't require competition and we might also have doubts and ask, you know? And if you think just because I'm a 3 I have to brag all the time and be arrogant all the time, you're freaking wrong. Even a 6 can be more arrogant than us. That's also because I'm sp/so, so I don't usually show off. I'm fed up with your nonsense. You have just shown that you're just full of misinformation and I'm far better than you.


You are back to ANM 5 now, which means your default or innate is ANM 5.


----------



## Amuztak

Sparky said:


> You are back to ANM 5 now, which means your default or innate is ANM 5.


And you're super biased. I won't keep this conversation with you because it's useless talking to someone who takes for granted that 3 are only arrogant and can't think of logical things and give proper explanations. Check yourself because you're super wrong. You're so obsessed with the 5, marry some 5. You clearly don't know me or my goals or aspirations, because I work hard to do what I do and to achieve what I want and I have to be the best at what I do, so you should shut up. Am I being clear enough for your short mind?


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> And you're super biased. I won't keep this conversation with you because it's useless talking to someone who takes for granted that 3 are only arrogant and can't think of logical things and give proper explanations. Check yourself because you're super wrong. You're so obsessed with the 5, marry some 5. You clearly don't know me or my goals or aspirations, because I work hard to do what I do and to achieve what I want and I have to be the best at what I do, so you should shut up. Am I being clear enough for your short mind?


Your writing just confirms again, that you are ANM 5. Have you read the article I recommended on ANM 5?

Here it is again: Explore the 9 Enneagram type descriptions


----------



## Joe Black

Amuztak said:


> But how a blood type determines your personality???


Oh this is another personality divination (Zodiac, astrology type stuff) thing that seems to be more common in Asia. Video games characters tend to include blood type for this very reason. If the character has such and such a personality, they would use that blood type.


----------



## Amuztak

Joe Black said:


> Oh this is another personality divination (Zodiac, astrology type stuff) thing that seems to be more common in Asia. Video games characters tend to include blood type for this very reason. If the character has such and such a personality, they would use that blood type.


I know. In Japan that's really common. But it's accurate? Of course it's not! Not at all. It's even illogical. We must stop using those zodiac and blood things because it's confusing us all.


----------



## Sparky

Joe Black said:


> Oh this is another personality divination (Zodiac, astrology type stuff) thing that seems to be more common in Asia. Video games characters tend to include blood type for this very reason. If the character has such and such a personality, they would use that blood type.





Amuztak said:


> I know. In Japan that's really common. But it's accurate? Of course it's not! Not at all. It's even illogical. We must stop using those zodiac and blood things because it's confusing us all.


I still don't know what questions you have, with regards to how Blood Type influences acidity of stomach, and hence diet choices, with the nutrients in turn being directed to the blood; thus, Blood Type affects one's temperament.

I'm not even sure if you have read that thread, especially the information on the Blood Type Diet:








The Truth about the ‘Blood Type’ Diet - Healthy Living Association


One of the most popular diets in recent years has been the Blood Type Diet, which suggests that people eat foods most agreeable with their genetic blood type. There are books, videos, social support groups, and plenty of related literature on the topic, as well as a massive body of medical...




healthylivingassociation.org


----------



## Joe Black

Sparky said:


> People's diet choices are influenced by their stomach acidity level, which is influenced by Blood Type. This affects their temperament. What part of that do you not understand? What questions do you have about that?


Blood types are determined by the presence or absence of certain antigens – substances that can trigger an immune response if they are foreign to the body. Since some antigens can trigger a patient's immune system to attack the transfused blood, safe blood transfusions depend on careful blood typing and cross-matching.

The main difference between antigen A and antigen B is the immunodominant sugar of the antigens:
antigen A : N-acetyl-D-galactosamine (occurs in A and AB blood groups)
antigen B : D-galactose (occurs in B and AB blood groups)

There are four major blood groups determined by the presence or absence of two antigens, A and B, on the surface of red blood cells. In addition to the A and B antigens, there is a protein called the Rh factor, which can be either present (+) or absent (–), creating the 8 most common blood types A+ A- B+ B- AB+ AB- O+ O-

These are studies that talk about the neuroscience of temperaments and personality.













Dario Nardi's Neuroscience of Personality - Personality Lingo







personalitylingo.com





The NIH says that Infant temperament predicts personality more than 20 years later.








Infant temperament predicts personality more than 20 years later


Behavioral inhibition in infancy associated with introversion and internalizing psychopathology in adulthood.




www.nih.gov





This webpage explains how acidity is regulated throughout digestive process and the body. Apparently the body maintains acidity in the stomach to breakdown food but the pH level is reduced to normal further down the digestive process.








The Acid/Base Balance in the Digestive System | Livestrong.com


The acid/base balance is expressed in terms of pH. An acidic environment has a pH of less than 7.4, whereas a basic or alkaline setting has a pH of greater than 7.4. Molecules that give off hydrogen maintain an acidic pH. In contrast, alkaline molecules attract hydrogen.




www.livestrong.com




Our body maintains an overall pH of 7 to 7.4. However, your mouth -- the first stop in the digestion process -- has a pH of 6.8. When the food enters your stomach, it encounters the highly acidic pH of 1.3. Due in large part to the secretion of hydrochloric acid.

The walls of the alimentary canal contain a variety of sensors that help regulate digestive functions. These include mechanoreceptors, chemoreceptors, and osmoreceptors, which are capable of detecting mechanical, chemical, and osmotic stimuli, respectively. For example, these receptors can sense when the presence of food has caused the stomach to expand, whether food particles have been sufficiently broken down, how much liquid is present, and the type of nutrients in the food (lipids, carbohydrates, and/or proteins). Stimulation of these receptors provokes an appropriate reflex that furthers the process of digestion. This may entail sending a message that activates the glands that secrete digestive juices into the lumen, or it may mean the stimulation of muscles within the alimentary canal, thereby activating peristalsis and segmentation that move food along the intestinal tract.
This site explains in more scientific detail of our digestive process and acidity regulation.





23.2 Digestive System Processes and Regulation – Anatomy & Physiology







open.oregonstate.education





Therefore according to science, the blood type doesn't determine one's temperament because the acidity of one's diet is regulated by the body. Blood type only determines the antigens on the blood cells' surface (which determines if the body would reject a blood transfusion or not). The stomach's or the body's acidity doesn't determine what we eat. Our personalty and temperament doesn't change on account of diet, though it can temporarily change our mood, e.g. eating so much you feel sick and tired, or being intoxicated with alcohol. Or being hungry (Hangry: Hungry Angry).

Personal anecdote: My family eat the same food and we all have different temperaments that are consistent throughout our lives. There have been different phases of my life where I just eat different things, yet have maintained the same temperament and personality. Therefore my food doesn't determine my personality.

@Sparky But I could be wrong though. But if you can explain how the antigens on the blood cell's surface affects the neurology of the brain affecting temperaments and peronality, and how the antigens affect the digestive system's acidity regulation, I'd be happy to hear. Or if there's a good scientific study that prooves that blood type affects temperament, I'd been keen to know about it too.


----------



## Sparky

Joe Black said:


> Blood types are determined by the presence or absence of certain antigens – substances that can trigger an immune response if they are foreign to the body. Since some antigens can trigger a patient's immune system to attack the transfused blood, safe blood transfusions depend on careful blood typing and cross-matching.
> 
> The main difference between antigen A and antigen B is the immunodominant sugar of the antigens:
> antigen A : N-acetyl-D-galactosamine (occurs in A and AB blood groups)
> antigen B : D-galactose (occurs in B and AB blood groups)
> 
> There are four major blood groups determined by the presence or absence of two antigens, A and B, on the surface of red blood cells. In addition to the A and B antigens, there is a protein called the Rh factor, which can be either present (+) or absent (–), creating the 8 most common blood types A+ A- B+ B- AB+ AB- O+ O-
> 
> These are studies that talk about the neuroscience of temperaments and personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dario Nardi's Neuroscience of Personality - Personality Lingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personalitylingo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NIH says that Infant temperament predicts personality more than 20 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infant temperament predicts personality more than 20 years later
> 
> 
> Behavioral inhibition in infancy associated with introversion and internalizing psychopathology in adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This webpage explains how acidity is regulated throughout digestive process and the body. Apparently the body maintains acidity in the stomach to breakdown food but the pH level is reduced to normal further down the digestive process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Acid/Base Balance in the Digestive System | Livestrong.com
> 
> 
> The acid/base balance is expressed in terms of pH. An acidic environment has a pH of less than 7.4, whereas a basic or alkaline setting has a pH of greater than 7.4. Molecules that give off hydrogen maintain an acidic pH. In contrast, alkaline molecules attract hydrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livestrong.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our body maintains an overall pH of 7 to 7.4. However, your mouth -- the first stop in the digestion process -- has a pH of 6.8. When the food enters your stomach, it encounters the highly acidic pH of 1.3. Due in large part to the secretion of hydrochloric acid.
> 
> The walls of the alimentary canal contain a variety of sensors that help regulate digestive functions. These include mechanoreceptors, chemoreceptors, and osmoreceptors, which are capable of detecting mechanical, chemical, and osmotic stimuli, respectively. For example, these receptors can sense when the presence of food has caused the stomach to expand, whether food particles have been sufficiently broken down, how much liquid is present, and the type of nutrients in the food (lipids, carbohydrates, and/or proteins). Stimulation of these receptors provokes an appropriate reflex that furthers the process of digestion. This may entail sending a message that activates the glands that secrete digestive juices into the lumen, or it may mean the stimulation of muscles within the alimentary canal, thereby activating peristalsis and segmentation that move food along the intestinal tract.
> This site explains in more scientific detail of our digestive process and acidity regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23.2 Digestive System Processes and Regulation – Anatomy & Physiology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open.oregonstate.education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore according to science, the blood type doesn't determine one's temperament because the acidity of one's diet is regulated by the body. Blood type only determines the antigens on the blood cells' surface (which determines if the body would reject a blood transfusion or not). The stomach's or the body's acidity doesn't determine what we eat. Our personalty and temperament doesn't change on account of diet, though it can temporarily change our mood, e.g. eating so much you feel sick and tired, or being intoxicated with alcohol. Or being hungry (Hangry: Hungry Angry).
> 
> Personal anecdote: My family eat the same food and we all have different temperaments that are consistent throughout our lives. There have been different phases of my life where I just eat different things, yet have maintained the same temperament and personality. Therefore my food doesn't determine my personality.
> 
> @Sparky But I could be wrong though. But if you can explain how the antigens on the blood cell's surface affects the neurology of the brain affecting temperaments and peronality, and how the antigens affect the digestive system's acidity regulation, I'd be happy to hear. Or if there's a good scientific study that prooves that blood type affects temperament, I'd been keen to know about it too.


I'm wondering about where the scientific report on different blood types, plus the relative acidity of the stomach of people in those blood types, is as well. However, the Blood Type Diet has been used by millions of people, so it's well-known and established.

Just curious, is your Blood Type A?


----------



## Joe Black

Sparky said:


> I'm wondering about where the scientific report on different blood types, plus the relative acidity of the stomach of people in those blood types, is as well. However, the Blood Type Diet has been used by millions of people, so it's well-known and established.
> 
> Just curious, is your Blood Type A?


I forgot what my blood type is. I was either O+ or AB+?

@Sparky @Amuztak
I found these 2 websites were helpful in talking about research on blood type and personality:
Can Your Blood Type Determine Your Personality?
Can Your Blood Type Influence Your Personality?
This idea called: *Katsueki-gata *where many Japanese plan their careers and lives based on their blood type. There's even blood-type discrimination.

They both pointed to Tokeji Furukawa (1929) who published this research: A Study of Temperament and Blood-Groups
They say this research doesn't give solid enough evidence to be conclusive because it wasn't done scrupulously enough with scientific rigour. Nevertheless, this idea took off in Japan even more because of Tokeji Furukawa regardless. It's deemed a very "sticky idea" - because people want a clear, objective way to "know who they are".

A more recent study (2015) ABO Blood Type and Personality Traits in Healthy Japanese Subjects. You can read the data and the research for yourself:
ABO Blood Type and Personality Traits in Healthy Japanese Subjects
Their conclusion was:
Although associations between ABO blood type groups and personality traits have been treated as pseudoscience, we observed a significant association between ABO blood group genotype and personality traits in a large number of healthy Japanese subjects. *However, these results should be regarded as preliminary and should be interpreted with caution because it is possible that the association between ABO blood group genotype and the Persistence trait is relatively weak. *

The websites above emphasise that the research on this matter isn't scientifically conclusive or proven yet.


----------



## Sparky

Joe Black said:


> I forgot what my blood type is. I was either O+ or AB+?
> 
> @Sparky @Amuztak
> I found these 2 websites were helpful in talking about research on blood type and personality:
> Can Your Blood Type Determine Your Personality?
> Can Your Blood Type Influence Your Personality?
> This idea called: *Katsueki-gata *where many Japanese plan their careers and lives based on their blood type. There's even blood-type discrimination.
> 
> They both pointed to Tokeji Furukawa (1929) who published this research: A Study of Temperament and Blood-Groups
> They say this research doesn't give solid enough evidence to be conclusive because it wasn't done scrupulously enough with scientific rigour. Nevertheless, this idea took off in Japan even more because of Tokeji Furukawa regardless. It's deemed a very "sticky idea" - because people want a clear, objective way to "know who they are".
> 
> A more recent study (2015) ABO Blood Type and Personality Traits in Healthy Japanese Subjects. You can read the data and the research for yourself:
> ABO Blood Type and Personality Traits in Healthy Japanese Subjects
> Their conclusion was:
> Although associations between ABO blood type groups and personality traits have been treated as pseudoscience, we observed a significant association between ABO blood group genotype and personality traits in a large number of healthy Japanese subjects. *However, these results should be regarded as preliminary and should be interpreted with caution because it is possible that the association between ABO blood group genotype and the Persistence trait is relatively weak. *
> 
> The websites above emphasise that the research on this matter isn't scientifically conclusive or proven yet.


It's great to hear people found an association between blood type and the temperaments, though yes, more studies would be nice, especially in other countries where the Blood Type Temperament is not as well known.

It feels like people who are critical of the idea of Blood Type Temperament do not even know what their own blood types are.

I would recommend that you do a health check, and see what your blood type is in the health check report, before dismissing Blood Type Temperament, or even Blood Type Diet.

Also, you are welcome to include your research in this thread about Blood Type Temperament:








Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments


The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Joe Black

Sparky said:


> It's great to hear people found an association between blood type and the temperaments, though yes, more studies would be nice, especially in other countries where the Blood Type Temperament is not as well known.
> 
> It feels like people who are critical of the idea of Blood Type Temperament do not even know what their own blood types are.
> 
> I would recommend that you do a health check, and see what your blood type is in the health check report, before dismissing Blood Type Temperament, or even Blood Type Diet.
> 
> Also, you are welcome to include your research in this thread about Blood Type Temperament:


btw, this site says AB is meant to be rational rather than gentle.








What Is Blood Type Personality?


Ketsueki-gata, or blood type personality, is the Japanese concept introduced by Tokeji Furukawa that blood type shapes an individual’s personality.




www.verywellmind.com





I remember now.

I was looking into blood type because I was curious to see if my blood type was the same as my favourite character in the JRPG FF8 (whose blood type was AB). But I turned out to be O which was the bad guy and no one on the good team - so I felt rather disappointed (but neutral) then forgot about it. But I resonated with A (Melancholy) the most. I've always thought of myself as Melancholic (A). Though in my younger years I was largely a gentle, Phlegmatic type (AB). My mother would always tell me what a gentle (AB) child and person I am and what a push-over I am, and how I must be careful of people who are out to take advantage of me.

But my blood report say I'm O+ : and I definitely don't ever resonate with being Choleric.

If you know your blood type first, then you'll end up trying to figure out "how your label associates with you" even if it doesn't - or vaguely so. Initially, I assess myself as "creative, cooperative, stubborn, rational, indecisive, critical". If I had turned out to be AB then I would confirm all the AB traits "rational, indecisive, critical" and think "wow, this system is correct!" but if I had been A, then that same would happen. This is "Confirmation Bias".

But I've turned out to be O. By this point I've already reflected on who I am a lot already. But I can also think about all the times I'm goal oriented, confident. But what about the O traits that I don't resonate with, like "being insensitive and unpunctual, self-centred, unstable"? Do I just pretend that I have those traits anyway, or assume that they're latent? Or that I'm inherently choleric deep down, but I've managed to just become Melancholic and Phlegmatic through "nurture"?

It was only since that I read self-help books, and got counselling, worked on developing myself that I learned to be more confident, and goal oriented and become a more rounded person. But I'm still not generally abrasive.

The issue with a static boxing in of these types (or any type) is that it presume that your "destiny is unchanging, already set" that you cannot change or grow. But that's unhealthy. A healthier mindset is "The Growth Mindset" which is "Whatever your abilities are and what you know, can change and grow."

And for argument’s sake, that I'm actually choleric. If I've managed to become strongly Melancholic and Phlegmatic (from birth), and nothing like Choleric, then what use is the label? It's a label that doesn't reflect reality.

So what does this mean for this blood type & temperament theory? Does my blood type and temperament mismatch disprove this theory? Am I the exception to the rule, and it still applies to everyone else? And if it applies to everyone except me, then what about those people for whom it doesn't apply? What if they live, thinking they're one type but are, in fact, another, and they effectively end up "acting their type out" - putting on the traits of that type to confirm to themselves that they are? No doubt there are people whose type aligns with their temperament, but is it co-incidental or a causation?

My issue with that 2015 test was that it was done in Japan, where Katsueki-gata is culturally adopted. What if the participants knew their blood type and how they're "supposed to act". The test should be done to people who don't know this theory at all in different countries with large samples.


----------



## Sparky

Joe Black said:


> btw, this site says AB is meant to be rational rather than gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is Blood Type Personality?
> 
> 
> Ketsueki-gata, or blood type personality, is the Japanese concept introduced by Tokeji Furukawa that blood type shapes an individual’s personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.verywellmind.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember now.
> 
> I was looking into blood type because I was curious to see if my blood type was the same as my favourite character in the JRPG FF8 (whose blood type was AB). But I turned out to be O which was the bad guy and no one on the good team - so I felt rather disappointed (but neutral) then forgot about it. But I resonated with A (Melancholy) the most. I've always thought of myself as Melancholic (A). Though in my younger years I was largely a gentle, Phlegmatic type (AB). My mother would always tell me what a gentle (AB) child and person I am and what a push-over I am, and how I must be careful of people who are out to take advantage of me.
> 
> But my blood report say I'm O+ : and I definitely don't ever resonate with being Choleric.
> 
> If you know your blood type first, then you'll end up trying to figure out "how your label associates with you" even if it doesn't - or vaguely so. Initially, I assess myself as "creative, cooperative, stubborn, rational, indecisive, critical". If I had turned out to be AB then I would confirm all the AB traits "rational, indecisive, critical" and think "wow, this system is correct!" but if I had been A, then that same would happen. This is "Confirmation Bias".
> 
> But I've turned out to be O. By this point I've already reflected on who I am a lot already. But I can also think about all the times I'm goal oriented, confident. But what about the O traits that I don't resonate with, like "being insensitive and unpunctual, self-centred, unstable"? Do I just pretend that I have those traits anyway, or assume that they're latent? Or that I'm inherently choleric deep down, but I've managed to just become Melancholic and Phlegmatic through "nurture"?
> 
> It was only since that I read self-help books, and got counselling, worked on developing myself that I learned to be more confident, and goal oriented and become a more rounded person. But I'm still not generally abrasive.
> 
> The issue with a static boxing in of these types (or any type) is that it presume that your "destiny is unchanging, already set" that you cannot change or grow. But that's unhealthy. A healthier mindset is "The Growth Mindset" which is "Whatever your abilities are and what you know, can change and grow."
> 
> And for argument’s sake, that I'm actually choleric. If I've managed to become strongly Melancholic and Phlegmatic (from birth), and nothing like Choleric, then what use is the label? It's a label that doesn't reflect reality.
> 
> So what does this mean for this blood type & temperament theory? Does my blood type and temperament mismatch disprove this theory? Am I the exception to the rule, and it still applies to everyone else? And if it applies to everyone except me, then what about those people for whom it doesn't apply? What if they live, thinking they're one type but are, in fact, another, and they effectively end up "acting their type out" - putting on the traits of that type to confirm to themselves that they are? No doubt there are people whose type aligns with their temperament, but is it co-incidental or a causation?
> 
> My issue with that 2015 test was that it was done in Japan, where Katsueki-gata is culturally adopted. What if the participants knew their blood type and how they're "supposed to act". The test should be done to people who don't know this theory at all in different countries with large samples.


I wouldn't associate Type O Blood Type with the Choleric temperament, because to me, the Choleric temperament is specifically for people with short or shallow-small fingernails. Though it's possible that people with Type O Blood Type are more prone to having short or shallow-small fingernails. 

I'm not sure where you read that Type O people are unpunctual or unstable, because those can describe many people who are overly stressed or having a hard time. 

This is the Type O description from OkCupid:

Blood Type O (About 45% of population)

Famous Type O: Elvis Presley

O simple description: Ambitious, athletic, self-confident, insensitive, arrogant

Summery: Type O’s are highly ambitious individuals who never give up when they set their mind on something. If they want something, they are going to do whatever it takes to get it. 

As a whole, O’s tell it like it is, unless it's disadvantageous to do so. Type O’s can be very insensitive to others' feelings. At times, they might think that not caring will make the pain go away.

O’s tend to hide their pain behind other emotions. O’s can enjoy solitude, though they can’t take the boredom. They always like to be occupied physically or mentally. If they get bored enough, they’re bound to find something to fill their schedule, like a new sport, new occupation, or doing something around the house. O’s often have many friends, who might also be Type Os, especially if they have the same interests, tastes, and opinions.

Type O’s love to win. They’ll enter a situation with only the outcome they’re expecting in mind – be it good or bad, which is why they are very realistic.

Type Os love to try to prove themselves, which can sometimes lead to very poor decisions.


----------



## Amuztak

Joe Black said:


> btw, this site says AB is meant to be rational rather than gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is Blood Type Personality?
> 
> 
> Ketsueki-gata, or blood type personality, is the Japanese concept introduced by Tokeji Furukawa that blood type shapes an individual’s personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.verywellmind.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember now.
> 
> I was looking into blood type because I was curious to see if my blood type was the same as my favourite character in the JRPG FF8 (whose blood type was AB). But I turned out to be O which was the bad guy and no one on the good team - so I felt rather disappointed (but neutral) then forgot about it. But I resonated with A (Melancholy) the most. I've always thought of myself as Melancholic (A). Though in my younger years I was largely a gentle, Phlegmatic type (AB). My mother would always tell me what a gentle (AB) child and person I am and what a push-over I am, and how I must be careful of people who are out to take advantage of me.
> 
> But my blood report say I'm O+ : and I definitely don't ever resonate with being Choleric.
> 
> If you know your blood type first, then you'll end up trying to figure out "how your label associates with you" even if it doesn't - or vaguely so. Initially, I assess myself as "creative, cooperative, stubborn, rational, indecisive, critical". If I had turned out to be AB then I would confirm all the AB traits "rational, indecisive, critical" and think "wow, this system is correct!" but if I had been A, then that same would happen. This is "Confirmation Bias".
> 
> But I've turned out to be O. By this point I've already reflected on who I am a lot already. But I can also think about all the times I'm goal oriented, confident. But what about the O traits that I don't resonate with, like "being insensitive and unpunctual, self-centred, unstable"? Do I just pretend that I have those traits anyway, or assume that they're latent? Or that I'm inherently choleric deep down, but I've managed to just become Melancholic and Phlegmatic through "nurture"?
> 
> It was only since that I read self-help books, and got counselling, worked on developing myself that I learned to be more confident, and goal oriented and become a more rounded person. But I'm still not generally abrasive.
> 
> The issue with a static boxing in of these types (or any type) is that it presume that your "destiny is unchanging, already set" that you cannot change or grow. But that's unhealthy. A healthier mindset is "The Growth Mindset" which is "Whatever your abilities are and what you know, can change and grow."
> 
> And for argument’s sake, that I'm actually choleric. If I've managed to become strongly Melancholic and Phlegmatic (from birth), and nothing like Choleric, then what use is the label? It's a label that doesn't reflect reality.
> 
> So what does this mean for this blood type & temperament theory? Does my blood type and temperament mismatch disprove this theory? Am I the exception to the rule, and it still applies to everyone else? And if it applies to everyone except me, then what about those people for whom it doesn't apply? What if they live, thinking they're one type but are, in fact, another, and they effectively end up "acting their type out" - putting on the traits of that type to confirm to themselves that they are? No doubt there are people whose type aligns with their temperament, but is it co-incidental or a causation?
> 
> My issue with that 2015 test was that it was done in Japan, where Katsueki-gata is culturally adopted. What if the participants knew their blood type and how they're "supposed to act". The test should be done to people who don't know this theory at all in different countries with large samples.


Now you see how stupid it is? I'm A+ and I am clearly a choleric. According to that nonsensey logic, I should have been O, not A. And I already told you that Japanese take into account all that thing about blood types. They are brainwashed and they think blood types affect to their daily life. Don't let Sparky brainwash you too.


----------



## Sparky

Amuztak said:


> Now you see how stupid it is? I'm A+ and I am clearly a choleric. According to that nonsensey logic, I should have been O, not A. And I already told you that Japanese take into account all that thing about blood types. They are brainwashed and they think blood types affect to their daily life. Don't let Sparky brainwash you too.


If you are blood type A, then you can read this profile from OkCupid:

Blood Type A (about 40% of population)

Famous Type A: Adolph Hitler

Type A simple description: Conservative, reserved, obsessive, stubborn, perfectionist

Type A’s believe in only doing the best, producing the best, getting the best, and giving the best.

Type A’s have the highest standards for whatever career they choose to go into, and they spend a significant amount of time thinking, contemplating, and perfecting.

Type A’s are very good at solving problems and finding answers to questions through tactical means. They tend to believe the greatest power is that of one’s own desire and mind.

A’s like making a good appearance for the public, and usually care about what others think of them. Type As are obsessed with appearances, and they adore compliments.

Type A’s can have a hard time understanding the simple fact that other people don’t always think or see things exactly the way they do, and can misinterpret or become confused by those who disagree with them. They can also be very stubborn about something, once they feel they've thought it through.

Type A’s tend to have great memories of past experiences, and they often cannot let go of events that happened in the past.

Type A’s are considered to have the most fragile psyche, and often spend too much time debating on the best way to do something, or more or less trying to decipher ‘the right path to take’ out of the infinite many. Even if there’s a million different ways to get something done, type A’s believe there’s still a best way out of the million, and will go out of their way to find it.

Type As often do not like change or taking unsure chances when they do not have a good enough idea of what the outcome will be like. They often picture the effect before the cause. Once they reach middle-age, they usually tend to live a rather routine lifestyle with their career or occupation of choice.

Type A’s are usually the most submissive, and can let a little criticism drive them crazy or send them into a depression. Type A individuals don't want anything less than a perfect relationship. They want exactly what they want, how they want it, when they want it.


----------



## Joe Black

Sparky said:


> I wouldn't associate Type O Blood Type with the Choleric temperament, because to me, the Choleric temperament is specifically for people with short or shallow-small fingernails. Though it's possible that people with Type O Blood Type are more prone to having short or shallow-small fingernails.
> 
> I'm not sure where you read that Type O people are unpunctual or unstable, because those can describe many people who are overly stressed or having a hard time.
> 
> This is the Type O description from OkCupid:
> 
> Blood Type O (About 45% of population)
> 
> Famous Type O: Elvis Presley
> 
> O simple description: Ambitious, athletic, self-confident, insensitive, arrogant
> 
> Summery: Type O’s are highly ambitious individuals who never give up when they set their mind on something. If they want something, they are going to do whatever it takes to get it.
> 
> As a whole, O’s tell it like it is, unless it's disadvantageous to do so. Type O’s can be very insensitive to others' feelings. At times, they might think that not caring will make the pain go away.
> 
> O’s tend to hide their pain behind other emotions. O’s can enjoy solitude, though they can’t take the boredom. They always like to be occupied physically or mentally. If they get bored enough, they’re bound to find something to fill their schedule, like a new sport, new occupation, or doing something around the house. O’s often have many friends, who might also be Type Os, especially if they have the same interests, tastes, and opinions.
> 
> Type O’s love to win. They’ll enter a situation with only the outcome they’re expecting in mind – be it good or bad, which is why they are very realistic.
> 
> Type Os love to try to prove themselves, which can sometimes lead to very poor decisions.


I've read from several websites the traits of all the 4 blood types.
I have a few traits from each of the types, but Type A describes me most fully.

For @Amuztak, O then B seems to describe him best, but he's actually A+.
For me, A then AB describes me best, but I'm actually O+.

I've tried to be open-minded about this, but for @Amuztak and me, the blood type temperament theory is actually incorrect. 

But what would it actually take for the blood-temperament theory to be so debunked that no one in Japan would consider it seriously? There's always going to be some people whose blood type coincidentally matches their temperaments.
Also O & B are somewhat similar. A & AB are somewhat similar. So a person who's actually A, but their temperament is AB might be persuaded that they're A.

It's more reliable to simply observe reality - "what is", rather than try to rationalise how things could be. i.e. rationalising how a person's blood type is matching their temperament.

But it was interesting looking into it though! I can see how they create characters, then assign blood types to them.


----------

